# How to make a Nest box, Even if your not handy with Tools



## atvchick95

This is coming from some one who can't even read a ruler:blush: - So it is pretty simple  

You do not need to go out and buy a nest box from a Pet store - and to be honest every one I've ever seen is too small for the species it says it's for (I'd use the cockatiel one for budgies, but wouldn't use the budgie size for budgies) 

we have made all our nest boxes, some are "rough" some are "smooth" and I actually like the Smooth ones better 

All you need is some Plain Untreated Smooth Plywood - * The following picture is just an example i'm not sure what kind of wood it's made out of SO make sure its not toxic first * 










If you don't have power tools, MOST hardware stores will cut the wood to the size needed *I'm not sure if they charge extra - so ask ahead of time All i've ever had pre cut are dowel rods and Molding for along floor boards and it never cost extra * 

he recommended nest box size is 12" wide by 16" long by 12" high (30x40x30 cm high) with a 3" hole.

Mine are 13" L X 13" W X 11 1/2" High with a 4" hole 

now you got your wood in the sizes you need 

How are you going to attach it to make a nice square?

Stainless steel hardware of course  Stainless steel is best because it is NOT toxic to the birds, Even though they can't get to them it is always best to be safe than Sorry

You can do this one of two ways Using S.S. Screws like this *but appropriate size for your project *










Or S.S. Nails * Again appropriate size for your project * You do not want either nails or screws sticking through into the inside of the nest box *










OPTIONAL: Stainless Steel hinges *reason below* appropriate size for your project. 












Now here is the part that is all up to you - how do you want the "lid" for inspecting eggs/ chicks, Some use doors that slide up on the back part of the nest box, I personally perfer the top lid to lift up, Most of mine come all the way off ( i like this way much better, No accidents of the lid falling down)

So at this point you'll need to make sure you have everything you need before putting it all together 

Items needed:

4 Pieces of cut to Appropriate size ply wood * You will need 5 if you want your lid to lift off, or lift up *

Stainless Steel Screws or nails 

and if you want your Lid to lift up BUT not come off you'll need some Stainless Steel Hinges 


So Now you have all your pieces, and you've put it together 

What Should your finished project look like? 

This of course  












Things NOT TO USE as a nest box or For a nest box 

Any Toxic wood or metals need to be avoided 

don't use cardboard - specially on the outside of the cage, birds chew(it is a natural thing for them) they will chew the entire cardboard box up, and if there are eggs in there - where will they end up? On the floor broke, if there are babies in there where will they end up? On the floor most likely dead from the fall. 

it also harbors moisture and bacteria 

Don't have the money to go buy brand new plywood

Look around in your garage, for left over plywood from previous projects, ask family members, friends, or your local Free Cycle Group if you have one (www.freecycle.org) 

BUT MAKE SURE IT IS UNTREATED! and never been painted,or had any other type of chemical put on it, Just plain Plywood.


----------



## sweetrsue

That's great atv! I was appalled to see CEDAR nest boxes for sale in a local store! I thought how awful, a lot of people have no idea that cedar is toxic. They will assume that since they are selling it it must be OK.


----------



## allen

that is great i hope this post don,t get lost alot of people ask about nest boxes


----------



## atvchick95

Thank you both 

Sue - that is true, not to mention a pet shop cockatiel size nest box is too small for tiels, I was given one for budgies, I looked at it, looked in it (1st time i saw a budgie one in person) then i asked my b/f Did they think we had finches?

it'll come in handy to place baby budgies in while we are cleaning their nest box speically when they start moving around. (we even made our budgie nest boxes a little bigger then the recommended size) but that is about all it's worth holding on to for. 

I considered using it out side as a wild bird feeder though lol


----------

